# sharp stabbing pains at 5 weeks any one else?



## birdy

hello ladies i got my BFP yesterday i'm roughly 5 weeks (my periods were not regular) last night i got some really bad sharp pains in uterus is this normal?? what causes it? i'm so scared because i suffered a MC 2 months ago at 8 weeks!!! i'm so hqappy right now but i'm a nervous wreak:cry:
thanks girls xxx:happydance::flower::baby:


----------



## SBB

Hey Hun, yes I had this early on from about 4.5 weeks I think... On and off and it seems to have gone now... 

There is a lot going on down there, loads of stretching etc so try not to worry :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## birdy

thank u i just can't help worring haha at least i'm not alone the pain was really sharp it made me jump xx


----------



## birdy

bump


----------



## Water Baby

Hiya

I had this too from about 4-5 wks but its settled now. 

Felt like AF was coming or was going to mc. from lookin gon here it seems to be normal as long as its bearable and no red blood.

HTH


----------



## Mrs B 77

I'm about 4 weeks pregnant with my 1st baby. I've had cramping in my lower abdomen for over a week now, it's scary isn't it? Several paople have said they had it too. I guess each of us is different and our bodies react differently. Know how you feel though, you can't help be worried that its going to go wrong


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs: I've had this in all my pregnancies too - all normal :happydance:. Sometimes it is the corpus luteum, which is where your egg was released from. It produces pregnancy hormones until the placenta kicks in. It can form a cyst, which is usually normal and harmless, but can give a sharp pain if you twist or bend suddenly. The ligaments surrounding the womb can also give a sharp pain when you bend and twist, as they are stretching. It is only when the pain gets progressively worse and/or is accompanied by bleeding that you need worry. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## birdy

thanks girls at least i know now that it's normal xxxx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Defo normal!! I had it too and it comes and goes every few weeks - I even had some pains today. You get used to it as you start to recognise it (although it is still scary!) My worst pains were at 16 weeks and I also had back pain from 8 weeks xx


----------



## kookyklw

This is very reassuring thanks! I joined the BFP club yesterday and I am so excited but even more nervous but then I try not to feel nervous so I am relaxed! What a vicious circle :wacko:

Anyway, have been cramping for days and was convinced I was coming on my period, only tested because I was absolutely exhausted!

Reassuring to know a lot of people suffer the same cramps :) xx


----------



## crazyguider

I have been having these too they were very worrying they are subsiding now but until I tested i had so many cramps and leg cramps


----------



## birdy

i'm just glad it's normal to get these cramps, i still can't relax thou lol xxxx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh yes that is exactly what i am getting now.. have been since i was 4 weeks and i am now almost 6 weeks... :)


----------



## birdy

thanks girls really helped me to relax xx


----------

